# Early expander type seatpost ID



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2014)

Picked this up a while ago. Didn't work out for the intended application, but decided to hold on to it anyway. Guessing it's pretty early due to design & nickle plating. Anyone have any ideas as to year & model used on? Thanks.Mike


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 3, 2014)

I have an 1899 seat post w/ similar design. The collet area is different, but same intent.  Good luck w/ finding actual make/year.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2014)

What does it measure?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Could Use!!!*

*Didn't work out for the intended application, but decided to hold on to it anyway.*

If the Outside Diameter is 1" to 1 1/8th", I Could Use it on My Clampless Project!

I Have a Wanted Post for a While!

LMK!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 3, 2014)

FWIW here's my set up. @ 1" diameter.


----------

